# Hello, from Oregon.



## Movinlownslow (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi my name is Brandi. i'm seventeen i've been showing horses sense i was 6, on the AQHA circuit. In the all around ( wp, hus, sms, trail, wr, hms.). I'm currently owned by a seven year old bay QH's named Tony, who won me my first belt buckle.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! Nice to meet you. 

Have fun posting.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, your horse is so cute!! Welcome the forums! Just make yourself at home.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! I'm from Oregon too!!! that's so neat that you've come so far and with your best friend 

have fun posting!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gorgeous Horse!!!!!!! Welcome to the horse forum!!!! 

What are his bloodlines????


----------



## Movinlownslow (Jan 20, 2008)

he has zippo pine bar, jet setter, and hot rodder.

thank you [:


----------

